# FE - RESULTS - APRIL 2007



## jd_chi02 (Jun 11, 2007)

Since there is normally not a lot of people who take the FE ... List your results here.

i.e.

Login Name TESTER

State NY

Results PASS/FAIL


----------



## FutureCSE (Jun 15, 2007)

Login Name FUTURECSE

State OK

Results PASS

Got the letter this afternoon.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Jun 16, 2007)

jd_chi02

IL (But I took the test in Michigan)

ASSED2:

Dam it feels so good I am emotionless.


----------



## Ona (Jun 29, 2007)

I live in NY and ran home at lunch to find my results... I PASSED!!!!

What a relief....


----------



## cenk (Jul 1, 2007)

Cenk

NY

Failed, so did my other 4 co-workers, i think curve was very high this time, oh well, already mailed back the application for october. i hope to pass it on oct and seat for civil P.E. in april.


----------



## Enginnneeer (Jul 3, 2007)

cenk said:


> CenkNY
> 
> Failed, so did my other 4 co-workers, i think curve was very high this time, oh well, already mailed back the application for october. i hope to pass it on oct and seat for civil P.E. in april.


Thats a bummer. Good luck in April!


----------



## singlespeed (Jul 3, 2007)

jd_chi02 said:


> jd_chi02IL (But I took the test in Michigan)
> 
> ASSED2:
> 
> Dam it feels so good I am emotionless.



Congrats JD - you got that monkey off your back. How does it feel to be a PE? lusone:


----------



## Natee (Aug 8, 2007)

Login Name natee_dj

State CA

Results PASS

Finally CA got the results... after a long long long wait.. congrats to all those that passed. For those that didn't, keep trying, if I can pass it, you can. Good luck to all of you.


----------

